# Cana door magnet mod



## ET (24/5/15)

So here i was up waaay to early, and the screws keeping my cana's door on was starting to annoy me something fierce. Dig around for a bit, find some magnets, some possibly usable dremel bits and then wait for at least the sun to come up before i start making noise.


Before all the tomfoolery





And now after half an hour of cursing the lack of appropriate tools. Sort of enlarging the screw holes. Damn why don't i have the right freakin tools. Say what diameter are my dremel bits. Hmm, 3mm, why that's the same as my magnets and the drill bit i use to wrap coils. Oops




15 minutes later

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

